# Acid Acid Opulence 3 Cigar Review - Acid Opulence 3



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smooth, creamy and lots of white creamy smoke

Read the full review here: Acid Acid Opulence 3 Cigar Review - Acid Opulence 3


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is one of my favorite Acid line cigars!!


----------

